# Navigation book



## fivwood03 (Feb 7, 2016)

HI new to this forum, just got a 15 Rogue, we hate the navigation system, voice command is terrible at getting to anywhere without address. keeps saying not correct command??? Looked on Google and saw an 81 page book for the system, were we supposed to get this book with the car or do we have to buy it or print it off Google? Thanks 
I have been very happy with the forum for my 350Z and hope to continue with this forum.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Go back to the dealer and request the Nav manual. They are supposed to give you one if the vehicle has Nav. You can download the one you found on the internet. It's a PDF file.


----------



## fivwood03 (Feb 7, 2016)

Dealer doesn't have them, gave me the # for Nissan Publications place. Woman there was very helpful and is sending me the book.


----------

